# New Twist on the Puzzle Pen Blank



## Ken Wines (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, everyone.  I am a pen maker from Charleston, WV,  although lately I've been making a lot more blanks than pens.  Here's my latest take on a puzzle pen blank.  I do the ones similar to the other people that do them (horizontal and vertical pieces).  I guess how I might be different is that I assemble the pieces before I ship them (work the puzzle around the tube).  So here is my latest puzzle with diagonal puzzle pieces.  Actually helical might be a more appropriate term in this case.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 15, 2017)

I like it Ken!  I've made several pens from the standard puzzle piece blanks but I like the look of the angle pieces. Kind of like a stamp pen.  Its something different that stands out.  Nice job!


----------



## mark james (Mar 15, 2017)

These are beautiful!  I like the dark edges around each piece - kind of looks like a veneer.  Makes each piece stand out just a bit more.

Looking forward to meeting you at MPG.


----------



## Ken Wines (Mar 15, 2017)

mark james said:


> These are beautiful!  I like the dark edges around each piece - kind of looks like a veneer.  Makes each piece stand out just a bit more.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you at MPG.


Thanks, Mark.  As pictured here the blank is still in its kit format.  At this point the pieces aren't glued and are wrapped around a cardstock shipping tube.  I do look forward to meeting you and the other pen turners in Ohio next month.  I'm going to try to make a few sample blanks to donate toward the door prizes at the gathering.  This design will be among that group. It is a Sierra style blank, BTW.


----------



## campzeke (Mar 15, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## magpens (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh ! ... those are colored elastic bands !!!! 

Nice blank !!!!


----------



## Ken Wines (Mar 15, 2017)

magpens said:


> Oh ! ... those are colored elastic bands !!!!
> 
> Nice blank !!!!


Thanks, I don't use them for glue up, CA will melt them rather quickly.  These are thinner than rubber bands and fit my shipping tubes better.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks great, would love to see it finished... and in my hand, writing my letters....


----------

